# [pfSense] ACPI errors on Lenovo Ideapad s10e



## Learnincurve (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm relatively new to FreeBSD but a fairly experienced Linux user.

I recently got hold of a Lenovo Ideapad S10e which I'm using with an extra network adapter as a pfsense firewall for my home (an arrangement I have used before with other laptops). I'm getting quite a lot of kernel noise connected with ACPI exceptions like these:


```
> ACPI Error (exfldio-0390): Region EmbeddedControl(3) has no handler
> [20070320]
> ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed
> [\\_TZ_.TZ00._TMP] (Node 0xc41b7220), AE_NOT_EXIST
> ACPI Error (evregion-0427): No handler for Region [ERAM] (0xc41b8c80)
> [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
> ACPI Error (exfldio-0390): Region EmbeddedControl(3) has no handler
> [20070320]
> ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed
> [\\_TZ_.TZ00._TMP] (Node 0xc41b7220), AE_NOT_EXIST
> ACPI Error (evregion-0427): No handler for Region [ERAM] (0xc41b8c80)
> [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
> ACPI Error (exfldio-0390): Region EmbeddedControl(3) has no handler
> [20070320]
> ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_GPE._L02]
> (Node 0xc41b74a0), AE_NOT_EXIST
> ACPI Exception (evgpe-0687): AE_NOT_EXIST, while evaluating GPE method
> [_L02] [20070320]
> ACPI Error (evregion-0427): No handler for Region [ERAM] (0xc41b8c80)
> [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
> ACPI Error (exfldio-0390): Region EmbeddedControl(3) has no handler
> [20070320]
>
```

I see that this is a known problem with the S10. Having googled quite a bit I see several mentions of it but nothing to suggest that it is cured. Does anyone know if the acpi_ibm module would help or of other ways to handle acpi on this laptop. 

So far I don't notice any real issues connected to this (except for one lockup which may be connected to this or something else). They do spew all over stdout  and dmesg and are annoying.

Cheers!


----------



## Learnincurve (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for moving to correct list. I forgot to mention that I'm using FreeBSD 8.1 (pfsense 2.0.1)


----------



## tingo (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you tried booting FreeBSD 8.2 or 9.0 on that machine? (to figure out if either of them have less trouble with acpi on it)


----------



## Learnincurve (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Torfinn,

No, I haven't. It mght be interesting, but I'm stuck with 8.1 for the moment as that's the platform for pfsense 2.0

The worst spam is from this line:


```
ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\\_TZ_.TZ00._TMP] (Node 0xc5f0a3e0), AE_NOT_EXIST
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 26, 2012)

There's a Handbook chapter on ACPI.  It does not go into details on ACPI debugging, but those might be found elsewhere.

If the BIOS isn't the newest, updating could help.


----------



## Learnincurve (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks wblock. I'll read the chapter. Bios is the latest version 14CN94WW from 2010-06-11 (not sure of date format).

I did find this thread in the freebsd-acpi list. Indicating that a patch was available and working up to 8.0  What I still have to find out is whether the pfsense kernel loads acpi as a module or has it built in, which kernel version and whether I would need any other patches or compile tile options to make a fresh acpi.ko compatible.

It may also be that the standard acpi.ko can be loaded with options to solve the problem.

Cheers!


----------



## Learnincurve (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the pointer to the handbook chapter. BIOS is the latest. I have found a reference to a patch which might help and am looking into installing another system to cross compile a patched acpi.ko module that will drop straight in on my pfsense system.


----------



## Learnincurve (Jan 27, 2012)

I've decided to try compiling the patched acpi module and have a FreeBSD 8.1 installation to compile on. I need to make sure I'm using 8.1-RELEASE-p6 #0 I assume this means that my kernel source tree needs to be at patch level 6 for the 8.1 release. Is that rightand where do I find it?

Thanks for answers to all the noob questions.


----------



## Learnincurve (Jan 27, 2012)

Now I have a FreeBSD 8.1 system to try to compile the patched acpi module. I have the 8.1-RELEASE source tree. Do I need to make sure that it is at patch level 6? uname in my pfsense shows 8.1-RELEASE-p6 #0. If so, how do I find the kernel source at the right patch level?

Also the kernel config "KERNCONF" for pfsense would be nice to have. Does anyone know where I can find it?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 27, 2012)

FreeBSD 8.1p6 is probably the latest (I'm guessing), fetchable by using a CVS tag of RELENG_8_1 .  See Installing FreeBSD 9 source for an example.

Their kernel config file should be in a repository somewhere, but a cursory look didn't locate it.  (Calling it KERNCONF is kind of funny, the compile line is "make kernel KERNCONF=KERNCONF".)


----------

